# Well i finally got it



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

After months of back and forth and searching. Found what i wanted and went to get it. 
2013 - Candy White - DSG - Gauges on the Dash. Heated Seats, etc etc. 










Dealer was gracious enough to give me a bunch of goodies and installs:

Free monster mats
Free OEM aluminum Door Sills
Free Clear Bra (front)
Free First Aid Kit
Free Cargo Blocks


I have not been this happy driving a car in a very very long time. I have enjoyed every minute of driving this thing. 


This was the previous car that got put back to stock and traded in. 










Current Mod list: 


OEM monster mats
OEM OEM aluminum Door Sills
OEM Clear Bra (front)
OEM First Aid Kit
OEM Cargo Blocks
OEM Rear Rubber Cargo Mat
OEM Mk6 GLI Rear View Mirror
OEM Mk4 sunglass holder retrofit
OEM SS Plate Frame
OEM Umbrella
OEM led flash light
OEM trash can
OEM Mk6 Gti overhead console with sunglass holder
Winpro Headlights w/ upgraded morimoto d2H bulbs
APR Stage I&II Intake
SPM Cat Back
SPM BBK
BSH Mounts
Pioneer AVH 4500BT head unit 
Proclip Mount 
42DD Billet Oil Dipstick
H&R spacers
SPM lowering springs (not installed yet)
LED Lighting inside and outside
USP ESP switch - not installed yet


----------



## Cozotess18 (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorgeous car! 

FYI. Astoria isn't bad.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thank you, Astoria is ok i guess. I ve lived here my whole life. 



Cozotess18 said:


> Gorgeous car!
> 
> FYI. Astoria isn't bad.


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

sp33dy said:


> After months of back and forth and searching. Found what i wanted and went to get it.
> 2013 - Candy White - DSG - Gauges on the Dash. Heated Seats, etc etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Keep us posted w/ic: :thumbup:opcorn::wave:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

sure will. I plan on doing a OEM+ build. I retired myself from the whole "stance" thing. time to drive the piss out of this car.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats I too myself just got me a white one with the full package and the red leather. :beer: I love how the white stands out. :heart:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> sure will. I plan on doing a OEM+ build. I retired myself from the whole "stance" thing. time to drive the piss out of this car.


Glad to hear, kinda sick of seeing all stanced beetles. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

yea kinda sick of stance all on its own. I miss the good ol' days when a build was actually taking things apart and putting time and thought into a car not js bolt ons or bacon fenders. 
call me old but there is nothing appealing to me about fenders missing paint. 

I kept some goodies from the passat to the beetle but im unsure as to if they will find their way to the car. I think i wan to go with an apr intake this time around rather than my bsh. APR catted DP rather than my 42dd. etc. I want clean and simple mods. 

Already got a hold of a scirroco foot rest in aluminum to match the brake and gas pedals, proclip mount, blend mount for the v1, my avh 4500 bt should be going in this weekend and 10 and 15mm h&r spacers. Not bad for 2 days of ownership i guess. :laugh:




drtechy said:


> Glad to hear, kinda sick of seeing all stanced beetles.
> 
> posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> yea kinda sick of stance all on its own. I miss the good ol' days when a build was actually taking things apart and putting time and thought into a car not js bolt ons or bacon fenders.
> call me old but there is nothing appealing to me about fenders missing paint.
> 
> I kept some goodies from the passat to the beetle but im unsure as to if they will find their way to the car. I think i wan to go with an apr intake this time around rather than my bsh. APR catted DP rather than my 42dd. etc. I want clean and simple mods.
> ...


I'll be selling my apr stage 1&2 intake as soon as my custom one is done if you are interested, depending on how long you're willing to wait lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

ill shoot u a PM


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I had it tinted last night. After many cars with 35% i decided to do 50% all around on this one. I will post pictures once i take some during day time. 

Tinted the fog lights yellow as well. Starting to look like my own little by little. Also ordered the USP ESP switch yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Can you post a P/ N or link to the footrest you picked up?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i sure can once it arrives :thumbup:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Congrats on the Bug! I traded in my 2007 Passat Sport that looked very similar to your trade-in. I tweaked it out with quite a few euro accessories and it looked awesome inside and out! Most everyone that saw it said it looked fantastic, and when I traded it in for the TDI Bug the dealership didn't have to do much to it. The engine compartment looked just as new from the day I bought it. Even so, I never liked it and it rode like crap! I realized my dissatisfaction on the way home from the dealership, which was about 200 miles from my house, and in hindsight I wish I had returned it the very next day for something else. Perhaps it was the sport suspension combined with a pithy 2.0 engine that just didn't seem up to the task, combined with the near useless air-conditioner. 

Onward: Last November I picked up a 2013 TDI Bug and although it doesn't have anywhere near the features as the Passat, it’s a lot more enjoyable to drive. I always wanted a Bug when I was a kid and I also always wanted a TDI. 

Anyway, here it is a year later and I *just now* got the aftermarket KARR alarm system to work properly, and the mods applied so far are modest. The invisible bra, and especially the frosted bra material on the roof & sunroof has made a dramatic improvement in its appearance, or at least in my opinion. Meaning, some flat-black accents goes a long way to providing a touch of contrast to an otherwise plain look. Yes, my TDI is white!

My next major upgrade will be either charcoal colored sheepskins and/or Enkei race wheels.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Glad to hear, kinda sick of seeing all stanced beetles.
> 
> posted via tapatalk


Man do I ever agree with you there! Frankly, I never did quite understand the whole lowered thing' other than it was pretty much 'monkey see monkey do' but then again, I'm old. I can say for a fact that the factory sport suspension was rough enough in my previous Passat.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Well i had the car tinted this weekend. I decided to go light this time around, i went with 50% ceramic all around. NY cops have been cracking down hard for tints and i do not need a ticket or to be pulled over for it so i went just dark enough to not get as much sun in. 

I also realized i need to get new vanity plates since i transferred my old passat ones to the beet. 

:thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I also did LED interior and trunk lights as well. I will be doing the license plate ones this week. 

Hopefully i can drop the corner bumper lights off to be painted this week as well.

h&r 15mm Spacers are going to be put in the rear and i will see how 10mm look in the front. :laugh: 

my blend mount for the valentine 1 radar should be here tomorrow as well as my proclip mount 

busy week :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Anyone experienced some annoying rattle coming from the upper plastic trim by the seatbelt area ? its driving me nuts. I been trying to fix it without luck. :thumbdown:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I installed the Proclip mount last night. Loved it. 










Spacers, problend and other things are getting done this weekend. 


SPM cat back is ordered :thumbup::laugh: Damn you DrTechy!!!  :heart:


----------



## tndub (Sep 13, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thank you :thumbup:


tndub said:


> Sweet


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

well my pioneer avh 4500 bt was installed this weekend. Looks and sounds great. extremely happy with the car other than the rattle on the drivers side b pillar which i cant figure out might have to make an apt at the dealer. :thumbdown:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

well my pioneer avh 4500 bt was installed this weekend. Looks and sounds great. extremely happy with the car other than the rattle on the drivers side b pillar which i cant figure out might have to make an apt at the dealer. :thumbdown:


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

sp33dy said:


> I installed the Proclip mount last night. Loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Where did you get it from?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

www.proclipusa.com :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i just sourced a mk6 GLI rear view mirror to replace the stock one. Too small cant see s.h.i.t :thumbdown:


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> i just sourced a mk6 GLI rear view mirror to replace the stock one. Too small cant see s.h.i.t :thumbdown:


It sure has a view, to high of an aim point with our curved hatch. If the camera could focus on the lip of the bumper it would be ideal. I wouldn't say it's not worthwhile... The 2014s had a RVC on all models with The RNS315, now that's no longer listed. Hope it's a 14.5 thing.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

got a couple things done. i guess i shall be posting pictures this weekend. :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> got a couple things done. i guess i shall be posting pictures this weekend. :laugh:


what you get done? Pictures right meow!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

been doing small stuff, is too cold to do anything major. I got the SPM cat back, but havent installed it yet. I got the scirocco dead pedal in, i retro fitted a mk4 sunglass holder to replace the driver side oh **** handle, installed my mk6 gli rear view mirror, installed the pioneer avh 4500 bt radio, ipod cable, etc. Put my gruven parts billet dipstick from my old tsi passat, yellow tint film on the fogs (which i am partial to might take it off) led license plate lights, trunk light, and interior lights. H&r rear spacers and ordered the bixenon headlights. I was going to retrofit but i do like the leds on a candy white car and goes with the oem + feel im shooting for. 

Im speaking to a couple of people now trying to make up my mind to see who do i get a tune from. Either way i might js wait until april so i can catch a sale at Show and Go at Raceway park.

I also just found that i have a brand new bsh engine mount that i never used. I might try to source a trans mount and get a 034 dog bone insert to go along with it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice! What's this mk4 sunglass holder? My sunglasses won't fit in the one I have now

posted by tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes please... More info on this sunglasses holder.

And do you have any pics/ order info for the dead pedal?
How does it fit and look?


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

http://bit.ly/18BIwf6

That sunglasses holder looks like a sweet mod. How's the fit? I'd have to see the curve from the oh **** handle... If they don't have the same "curvature" I think that'd bug me lol


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I have the exact car except its a manual trans and a '12 love it. Looks just like a storm trooper helmet


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Jedidub said:


> Looks just like a storm trooper helmet


Lol, makes me want white now... 

Seriously though, if I didn't have an emotional attachment to baby-blue-beetles I really think the white car, with black stripes and the helix wheels just has a nice, simple and sophisticated look.
Black detail on a white beetle just looks sharp IMO.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Jedidub said:


> Looks just like a storm trooper helmet


Lol, makes me want white now... 

Seriously though, if I didn't have an emotional attachment to baby-blue-beetles I really think the white car, with black stripes and the helix wheels just has a nice, simple and sophisticated look.
Black detail on a white beetle just looks sharp IMO.


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

sorry wrong thread


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

So i retrofitted a mk4 sunglass holder this weekend










Got the led license plate lights on










And interior ones










Also sourced a mk6 gli rear view mirror to get rid of the uber small factory one










My spm cat back is here










And i got really lucky and picked up an apr stage 1 and 2 intake for dirtttt cheap


















Got my pioneer avh4500bt head unit on











Cool pic my lady took today


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

finally got myself another Vagcom cable. Back in business. 

Hopefully the winpro headlights will be here soon. I can not deal with halogen crap anymore :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> finally got myself another Vagcom cable. Back in business.
> 
> Hopefully the winpro headlights will be here soon. I can not deal with halogen crap anymore :laugh:


You're finding ridiculous deals on this stuff, super jelly!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

trying to keep up wiith you and gary :laugh:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> finally got myself another Vagcom cable. Back in business.
> 
> Hopefully the winpro headlights will be here soon. I can not deal with halogen crap anymore :laugh:


My 'body shop' friend said that after connecting and setting them into place, check out the beam pattern
against a dark wall. Then, if adjustments are needed, it should be a simple 'dialing knob' in the back procedure
to get them lined up properly. Then, don't forget to put a thin bead of silicone under the outer lip before
setting them in and screwing them in tight. This will protect against water ever working its way into the lights.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> My 'body shop' friend said that after connecting and setting them into place, check out the beam pattern
> against a dark wall. Then, if adjustments are needed, it should be a simple 'dialing knob' in the back procedure
> to get them lined up properly. Then, don't forget to put a thin bead of silicone under the outer lip before
> setting them in and screwing them in tight. This will protect against water ever working its way into the lights.


no need to screw them or align the beam. They lock into place and you need to pop a locking tab to secure them and the securing screw on the tab. As far as aiming the beam, out of all the people who got them none have had to


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

well is been a while since i updated the thread. I been busy with work but here it goes 

Got the bixenons in 










got the SPM cat back on 










old crap out 










also got some laminex to tint the fogs but im not 100% sure if i want to do it or not. 

My bday was this past saturday and my family know to get me oem goodies :laugh: 

- oem stainless "the beetle" plate frame
- oem umbrella
- oem die cast model
- oem lighter led flash light
- oem rubber trunk cargo mat

:thumbup:


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

How do you like the 10mm and 15mm spacers? Do you have any pics that show how much the spacers put the tires out?

Thanks!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Hm i dont think i have a picture but i will take one for you. 

I do like the stance of the car a lot better. 



jtack said:


> How do you like the 10mm and 15mm spacers? Do you have any pics that show how much the spacers put the tires out?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome, that would be great. Are you lowered too? Also, do you mind saying where you purchased your spacers from and you had to do new studs too right? Thanks!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I had them from my previous car but originally bought them from ECS tuning. 

Not lowered yet.


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

Cool, thanks! I am anxious to see images. If emailing them is easier my email is:

[email protected]

Thank you again!


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

Cool, thanks! I am anxious to see images. If emailing them is easier my email is:

[email protected]

Thank you again!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Are you running the 10mm up front or back? I have 15mm up front and 8mm in back and they sit just inside the fenders.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i did 10 front 15 back they sit perfect on the fender but i am not lowered. Once the coils go on i will have to run smaller ones.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I had to run spacers up front to clear my airlift bags but it's odd that others i've talked with didn't have to. I've also never had to run wider spacers up front than rear and still have them sit flush.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

are we speaking stock wheels? or aftermarket? i never had issues clearing my old airlift XL's on the passat.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

stock 18" Twisters.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

vdubjettaman said:


> stock 18" Twisters.


that is so weird man. have you checked your front camber ? what brand tires? maybe your wheels have meatier tires?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> that is so weird man. have you checked your front camber ? what brand tires? maybe your wheels have meatier tires?


yes it is very odd. Because as far as I've researched, no other mk5/mk6 has to run spacers with stock wheels.
I haven't since I installed the system mid September. It's the stock tires- 235/45/18 Bridgestone Turanza's


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

vdubjettaman said:


> yes it is very odd. Because as far as I've researched, no other mk5/mk6 has to run spacers with stock wheels.
> I haven't since I installed the system mid September. It's the stock tires- 235/45/18 Bridgestone Turanza's


my guess is your front camber is off wack but either way.. weiiirddd. Get her aligned will save ou money in the long run anyways.


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

Just flipped through this thread as I'm considering selling the Golf and buying a blue R-line Beetle.

Absolutely love the tweaks you're doing. I never would've thought to swap the review mirror with that from a Mk6 GLI! :thumbup:

How well did the intake system go on? What other exhaust systems did you look at? Any plans for an ECU Remap/Tune?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey man thanks. The intake was a piece of cake to install and sounds great. I looked at the magnaflow exhaust as well since i didnt want anything loud but steve petty motorsports have amazing amazing products and i rather support that shop than a mass produced brand.

Get a beet you will not regret it


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

The more I look at it the more I want it, but I can't imagine life without my trusty and reliable 2.sl0w Golf! I'm torn! The Golf is paid off so that doesn't help either :laugh:

I'll be watching this for inspiration. 


Goose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

ahaha yea i can imagine. I fell in love with the A5 beetle as soon as it came out and i knew i wanted a candy white one without the striped and the cluster gauges so i took my time to find the one i wanted. I couldnt be happier with it.

Got the OEM plate frame on. Looks sooo clean. 

SPM Exhaust... them tips.. :heart:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I really need to come up with new plates for the car :laugh: the ones from the passat confuse VW owners :laugh:


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

sp33dy said:


> I really need to come up with new plates for the car :laugh: the ones from the passat confuse VW owners :laugh:


We have two Mk5 Beetle R-lines in Reef Blue <3 are both manuals but don't have the sunroof. And that's a pretty big "want" on my must-have list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

meh i never liked sunroofs but thats just me. :laugh:


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

sp33dy said:


> meh i never liked sunroofs but thats just me. :laugh:


Yeah. Each to their own. My love of sunroofs started with a Mk3 Jetta GLX VR6 - the first car my parents let me drive to school and work.

As much as I love the Mk5 Beetle, work has a good offer on a 2012 GTI that I'm starting to entertain a little more seriously. 2.0T, plaid seats (another personal favorite), 6-speed manual, 2dr... 

I'm gonna keep eyeing this thread regardless.


Goose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> ahaha yea i can imagine. I fell in love with the A5 beetle as soon as it came out and i knew i wanted a candy white one without the striped and the cluster gauges so i took my time to find the one i wanted. I couldnt be happier with it.
> 
> Got the OEM plate frame on. Looks sooo clean.
> 
> SPM Exhaust... them tips.. :heart:


Hey how did the SPM exhaust turn out?


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

Vwguy026 said:


> Hey how did the SPM exhaust turn out?


YES!! Make a video! I wanna hear this exhaust!!


Goose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Well i have not been able to do much to the car lately since the weather has sucked. Got a bunch of little things to do but will wait until is nice out again. 

I will make a video of the exhaust this weekend for those who want to see how the SPM cat back sounds.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

the weather has been totally sucky in NYC... have not been able to do anything lately. Have about 10-15 items just waiting for some good weather to go on the car. I am following a friends advice and going to be using DM for my tune, other than that.. Spring needs to get here already. :thumbdown:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

snapped a pic at my gfs house... winter needs to be over already.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Well the ecu is out and overnighted to the tuner. Should be back wednesday/thursday with its new tune. Stern rear stabilizer is on its way, SPM big brake kit, HD DVR Dash Cam, Porsche 911 caps, AWE TOP, BSH Throttle Pipe and other goodies. Getting it ready for spring to say the least


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok, i got my Driver Motorsport Tune yesterday and all i have to say is... WHAT A DIFFERENCE. Car is a completely different animal. The ecu is still adapting to all component but boy does it feel good. At the moment i am running 93 oct stage 1 since im waiting on my SPM Down Pipe and SPM intercooler. Once those two are on, i will go ahead and use my beautiful programmer supplied by Driver Motorsports and simply upgrade to stage 2 in the comfort of my own garage. Yes ladies and gents upgrades, downgrades all done through programmer you even get to choose the octane rate for each individual file. 

I could not be happier at the moment, once i get the Frankenturbo and water meth inj they will be writing a custom file for me to go along with this. If you have any questions about driver motorsports please just ask me :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

put the RNS315 and im loving it


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

SPM Springs










SPM BBK










Retro Fitted R-Line MFSW with Paddles and added aluminum/carbon fiber extensions


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks man, right now im working on my own DV relocation kit. I dont like the kits available for sale right now they all clutter the bay too much. Making my own kit. I shall be posting pictures hopefully within the next week or so. :laugh:


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome sp33dy ! :beer:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks fellas, I am happy with the car thus far :thumbup:


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

Which multimedia did u have b4 the RNS315? 
It came as stock on my beetle.. It's great!

Btw, your bug looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Well the SPM lowering springs settled a bit. I wish the rears were a bit lower but im happy for now.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

The car looks great! Always look forward to your post.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thank you, still not where i want it but is well on the way. :thumbup:


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Spotted...


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you for the picutre!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

well it has been a while since i posted here. I have been doing little things here and there not much time with my new job but here are some pics. 










OEM dead pedal 










Real Carbon Coolant Cover, OEM black windshield fluid cap, coolant cap, Evo MS aluminum oil cap. 

I also have a SPM Down Pipe, k04 turbo, Turbo Outlet Pipe, Throttle Pipe, DV Relocation Kit, SPM Front and Rear Sway Bars, Forge Twintercooler Intercooler, and Stage 2 Meth Injection. 

I will keep posting pictures as much as i can.


----------



## f.aeks (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi! Nice one you got here! :wave:
Can I ask you the reference of your deadfoot rest pedal? I tried with the one from the MK6, but it is not large enough :sly: 

Many thanks


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

I dig the LED goodies. I have LED everything (literally) on my last car. Unfortunately I can't use the same LED headlights in my new Beetle I picked up Wednesday. I think the DRLs tho are the same lights from my old tailights lol. So I'll try that this weekend. Also I think I can still use the same interior LEDs (hopefully). I feel like I should disconnect the battery when I install them though just to be safe (having a Euro car kind of makes me nervous for modding. Could be a bit scary/unpredictable haha).

Also I like that RNS that you slapped in there. Is is plug and play? You had the base radio before that? Where and for how much did you get it? If it's not to bold to ask. Cheers from Florida.


----------

